# Umbilical artery PI



## Jujube (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

Quick question for you that I hope you can help with....  I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and had one of my four weekly scans today.  Everything come out as normal and pretty much bang on where they should be on the charts, which was good news.  

However, there's one result that is at the absolute bottom of the acceptable range and that's the umbilical artery pulsability index, which has come out 0.79.  The comments made by the sonographer says that the PI is normal.... but it's just worrying me that it's the only thing at the absolute bottom of the acceptable range (5% to 95%).  It was something that the OB had specifically asked to be checked....  

I've tried Dr Google but not got very far with it.  Do you have any knowledge about this and whether I should be worried?  My head tells me that if there were a problem, then it would be showing up on the growth scans and I know they're all normal.  However, this one result is niggling away at me and I can't call the midwife or anyone until Monday, so I'd be very grateful for any guidance you can give me in the meantime.

Thanks
J


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

It's difficult to get an exact measurement on scans, and the limits are quite broad, so as long as its within those figures, either just at the top or just at the bottom, they are classed as normal,

Don't worry,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

